# Highland Minimeet 30th August - 2nd September



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Starting new thread for minimeet as the Highland Gathering is now full.
We will be restricting numbers - to ensure that it is "mini" and already have 6 vans booked - so let me know if you want a place kept for you. 
Usual information applies - free, but donations accepted for local mountain rescue team, barbeques, trips to Dores Inn etc. It is a formula that seems to work, so we're sticking to it   
all the Best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Steve & little dog Tanya. Currently Tarifa.*

Please put me down for it Mags. schedule a bit different but I hope to be up that way by then. look fwd to seeing you both. Got that bigger van yet?
lol & best wishes to you. Oh! & good memories too.
Nb - I'm willing to repeat bus driver job too.

Steve.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: Steve & little dog Tanya. Currently Tarifa.*



Steveboy said:


> Please put me down for it Mags. schedule a bit different but I hope to be up that way by then. look fwd to seeing you both. Got that bigger van yet?
> lol & best wishes to you. Oh! & good memories too.
> Nb - I'm willing to repeat bus driver job too.
> 
> Steve.


Good to hear from you, Steve.
You're down for the minimeet, and thank you for offering to drive the bus again. A great help.
Still in the "Master" van - and managed 6 weeks in it in France/Corsica last autumn, without too many fights   
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Highland Minimeet 2013. 30th August - 2nd September*

Only six weeks to go! Please could you confirm if you are still coming and when you expect to arrive. Please let me know if I have missed you out!
Booked
Magbrin
Littlebt
Steveboy
loulou
nightman
2cv
Bodgerndog
Guernsey Donkey
Passing places
susie
cowanhouse
squibby
Lindavid
mygrassisblue
rayb182
maacracing

Provisional bookings
roamingman
Tonybvi
Metblue
red ted
normanandsue
dingray
The wizend of OZ

The meet is free and will follow the tried and tested pattern, but remember it is an informal meet and you can join in as much or as little as you like. More details will follow later but in the mean time - for those who have not been before there will be BBQs, a trip to Dores Inn on Loch Ness, and plenty of time to relax, enjoy the sunshine, and meet old and new friends. We will accept donations for the Caringorm Mountain Rescue team, and at the Highland Gathering earlier in the year we raised over £200 - lets see if we can beat that.
Some requests:
We will need drivers for the minibus if you want to go to Dores. Please let me know asap if you would be happy to drive.
We will need some shelter - if you have safari room, pagoda or any other form of shelter (even just a windbreak!) you would be happy to share, please let me know.
We will need some food to cook on the BBQ, as well as some rolls, salad etc. Also charcoal, firelighters, kitchen paper, tools etc.
Just as an afterthought is anyone in Spain, or going before they come here? If so, would you be able to do me a small favour. I can assure you it is legal and just involves buying me a couple bars of soap and finding a small space to bring them back!
Look forward to seeing you all at the end of August
All the best and safe travels
Margaret


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Bump!*

I still await some confirmations - see above.
Have booked Dores Inn for lunch on Saturday - Please let me know if you want to book lunch/space on minibus asap as seats are limited.
All the best and see you soon
Margaret


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

*Minimeet*

Hi Margaret
put me down for the Dores Inn please.
Look fwd to seeing you on 30th
Thanks

Steve


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Dores*

You're down for Dores, Steve.
I don't think it will be necessary, but if it is, would you be happy to drive again?
If so I will let you know if we need your details again.
See you soon
Margaret


----------



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi Mags
Yes. I am ok to drive community bus if needed.
Thanks
Steve


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*More information*

Most participants have been here before, but as a reminder and for those who have not this is an outline of what will be happening, and what you can do/bring to help. Remember that you can join in as much or as little as you like. It is free but we do ask for donations for the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue team.
Lunch has been booked for Dores Inn on Saturday 31st. There are a few spaces left on the bus, but (as they say) book soon to avoid disappointment. There will be a small charge to cover the cost of the community minibus.
We will be having BBQs, weather permitting, and the Schoolroom Café and shop will be open for a few hours each day. For the BBQs - hopefully there will be 2 - bring enough food for yourselves and be prepared to share it. If everyone does the same we will have a good selection of interesting food. It would also be helpful if you could bring a contribution towards charcoal, Rolls, sauces salads, and bin bags, kitchen paper, tongs etc. Also remember any drink you may require.
Shelter - over a period of time we have borrowed various wind breaks, awnings, safari rooms, pagodas etc. but at the moment we have nothing to protect us against wind or rain. If you have some form of shelter you are prepared to share, could you please let me know.

PS
Thanks Steve. At the moment it will not be necessary, but things may change. I assume you will have your documents with you, so if it is needed we can email them to Donna on the Friday.


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, Tonybvi, for your email. Look forward to seeing you. we have now 13 vans booked and still a few "possibles"


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Final(?) details/information*

We are really looking forward to the minimeet next weekend. We have 16 vans booked and a massive 10 have been before - we must be doing something right :lol: It's a chill out weekend and you can do as much or as little as you like, and if you haven't already booked and would like to come - let me know as we do still have a few spaces left.

If anyone is in the area/wants to arrive early the field will be ready on Thursday, so, as long as you let me know, you are welcome to arrive the day before - Let the party begin ............... 
Remember to bring lots of BBQ food (for 2 nights), and other requirements - charcoal, bin bags, tools, etc. and for those of you arriving later on Friday we will keep the BBQ hot for you as long as we can (9ish) - so remember your burgers!

We have now booked a (smaller) table for Dores Inn on Sunday as we are fully subscribed for Saturday. If you have booked for Saturday and are able to/would prefer to go on Sunday, please let me know, as this will mean less of a squash in our car on Saturday (currently 5 adults).

If there is demand we will be doing another "progressive" meal option on Sunday evening followed, weather permitting, by a bonfire. We have learnt some lessons from our first attempt at it ............. so whatever you have left in your cupboards should help to produce some interesting dishes.

Please remember your donations to the Cairngorm Rescue team. At the Gathering this year we raised over £200. can we beat it this time?

Looking forward to seeing you all
All the best and safe travels
Margaret

BTW Steve would you be able to drive the minibus on Sunday if there are enough takers?


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for your email Tony. Unfortunately we did not manage a "dry" evening on Sunday, never mind maybe another time.

Thanks to everyone for coming and making it such a good weekend. Pity about the northern lights - maybe next time.



Thanks for all your contributions, and particularly to the drivers. The donations to the Cairngorm Mountain Rescue Team were amazing. We raised a magnificent £245 from just 13 visiting motorhomes. Thank you for your generosity.



Next year will be the 5th year of Highland Gatherings and Minimeets at Brin and I will be posting early next year about dates - but if you have any suggestions, Let me know.



Someone (who will remain nameless for the time being) suggested something for Hogmanay …………………………………… ? About three quarters of the peeps at the minimeet said that they might be interested in coming. Was that the drink talking ???? Think about it ………………….. mmmm………..weather????, 6 hours daylight, venue - in the middle of nowhere. We are thinking about it, and reckon that if you have been before, at least you know our situation at Brin. If it goes ahead we will be limiting the numbers so if you are interested please drop me a PM or email as soon as possible. To the instigator of this - I will send a PM in the next few days.



Once again thanks for coming, and if you didn't make it this time there will be more opportunities next summer.


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Margaret and Angus

Thanks again for yet another brilliant gathering - all those we spoke to thoroughly enjoyed it.

We would be interested in attending a Hogmanay bash, if it goes ahead, although as you say there are the road and field conditions to think about at that time of year. Son #1 and family however have said they're coming to stay with us from Jersey at Christmas but I don't know yet if that includes Hogmanay or not!!

Tony & Sue


----------



## magbrin (Jun 18, 2010)

*Hogmanay Hooley in the Highlands*

Thanks, Tony for your post. Have pencilled you in along with ardgour from this site, and one or two others from the other forums. I think it will probably happen, but will be in touch again once we are back from our travels. Any thoughts and suggestions are very welcome - even if we don't take them on board :lol:


----------

